
Google Search: Blink Tag - Aqua_Geek
https://www.google.com/#q=blink+tag
======
oskarer
There's quite a few Google tricks like this;
[https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#safe=off&q=do+a+barrel+ro...](https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#safe=off&q=do+a+barrel+roll).

------
rendambathu
another easter egg!

